# ISO Seafood Enchiladas Recipe Ideas



## Cerise (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking for seafood (crab, shrimp, etc.) enchilada recipe/ideas.  Don't care for hot & spicy, & no canned soup.

Found one here, but want to be Wowed. TIA

Seafood Enchiladas Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the combination of tomato and cocoa powder in enchilada sauce. 

Chicken stock
crushed tomatoes or tomato paste
cocoa powder
cumin, chili powder or pepper blend of your choice.
pinch of oregano

Start with a roux and go for it....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I would use a Verde Sauce over a seafood enchilada.  I like this recipe: Tomatillo Salsa Verde Recipe | Simply Recipes

It says to chill, but it is just as good as a warm sauce and you can adjust the heat by using more or less jalapenos.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2012)

*Ms*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would use a Verde Sauce over a seafood enchilada.  I like this recipe: Tomatillo Salsa Verde Recipe | Simply Recipes
> 
> It says to chill, but it is just as good as a warm sauce and you can adjust the heat by using more or less jalapenos.



+1

I prefer to roast all the vegetables, not just the tomatillos. It sweetens the onions and garlic and gives the entire dish a great smoky flavor.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2012)

Make a plain cheese enchilada add in some mild green chilies and when getting ready to fill my tortilla shells I'd add some sauteed shrimp or sea food of choice to it. roll, put it in the pan and maybe top with a garlic white sauce, then garnish with sliced avocado,chopped green onions or chives and creme frashe or sour cream. A red or green sauce might be nice on the enchiladas. Just a few ideas, hope they help.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kades, you always have such lovely ideas...YUM!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a recipe but some variations to consider;

Tortillas;
Blue corn tortillas
fresh pasta sheets

Sauce;
Bechamel with green chiles
Bechamel with lemon 
Bechamel with gruyere
Bechamel with diced tomato and roasted Garlic

Other ingredients to add or top with;
Cilantro or Italian Parsley
Toasted Walnuts
Toasted Pine Nuts
Toasted pepitas
Caramelized onins
Tortilla shoestrings
Fried Sage

Sauces to squeeze across the top
Simple tomato suce
Thinned out pesto
Bechamel with Pablano or green chiles if using a red sauce

I am so going to make some tonight! Thanks for the thought. I am using a big can of crab meat and chopped shrimps. Not sure what else yet.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 18, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I love the combination of tomato and *cocoa powder* in enchilada sauce.
> 
> Chicken stock
> crushed tomatoes or tomato paste
> ...


 
Is this similar to a mole/chocolate sauce? Tell me more. (Forgive my ignorance, Mexican is my least fave cuisine - hate spicy, jalapenos & barely tolerate mild green chilies), but trying to "warm" up to the cuisine.)

Leaning toward the white/bechamel topped w/ pico. Want to keep it fresh (maybe some lime juice & grilled shrimp), & clean flavors.

Will check out the seafood (lobster, scallops, shrimp, crab, salmon) when the temps come down. May try my hand at flan (for dessert), & make some strawberry margaritas to go with.

Looked at a copycat Hardrock Cafe shrimp taco recipe w/ green bell peppers, onions & sour cream, that might translate to enchiladas.

Thanks for the input/ideas.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Kades, you always have such lovely ideas...YUM!!




thanks Kylie, I try but there are times I'm just one short of none.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 18, 2012)

here's mine for tonight.

filling:mix together

1lb crab claw meat
1lb chopped Red snapper
1lb chopped shrimp
1 teaspoon minced cilantro
1/2 small onion diced and sauteed
1 celery stalk diced and sauteed

roll filling with corn tortillas and top with sauce.

Bechamel with 1/4 cup parmesan added

Bake 45 minutes at 350 and top with roasted and chopped hatch chilies and avacado slices.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't see this post earlier, but I used this recipe about a year ago for a dinner party and it was awesome. I initially chose it over others because it didn't call for packaged crab meat (I can't stand the stuff).

Shrimp and Scallop Enchilada Recipe Inspired by Barrio Cafe's Enchiladas del Mar

Also, instead of cream, I used _mostly_ whole milk for the sauce (like 2-1/2 cups milk and 1/2 cup cream) in order to cut down on the calories.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> I didn't see this post earlier, but I used this recipe about a year ago for a dinner party and it was awesome. I initially chose it over others because it didn't call for packaged crab meat (I can't stand the stuff).
> 
> Shrimp and Scallop Enchilada Recipe Inspired by Barrio Cafe's Enchiladas del Mar
> 
> Also, instead of cream, I used mostly whole milk for the sauce (like 2-1/2 cups milk and 1/2 cup cream) in order to cut down on the calories.



This sounds really good, Steve!  Can't get good crab around here.


----------



## argarcia9206 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Enchiladas Verdes de Mariscos*

Check this out: Enchiladas Verdes de Mariscos


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 5, 2012)

That does sound really good Steve


----------

